# Does my cockatiel's BEAK need to be trimmed?



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

My cockatiel will ONLY eat millet. I'm wondering if maybe he can't eat anything else because his beak is too long ... ?
Is there such a thing as "beak trimming"? Is it safe?


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Beaks could need to be trimmed for a few reasons, and a nutritional deficiency is one, which your bird might have if it really only eats millet. Even if it won't eat anything else, offer other types of foods to your bird, and take the millet out. that's like giving kids a choice of candy or broccoli. XD

You should take him in to an avian vet to have it looked at, since it'd be dangerous to try to trim it yourself, and they would be able to tell you if it even needed to be trimmed or not.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Can you post some pics of your birds beak ? That will help us better determine if it is to long or just right  Some birds are finicky eaters too and just like millet . If his beak is the right length don't give him millet as a normal thing and use it as a treat . Most seed has millet in it but he might be eating other things out of it and you just don't notice .


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

If your bird is able to de-husk millet seeds he should be able to manage other types of seeds as well, as millet seeds are tiny. I agree with the previous post and you should try removing the millet for a while and offer him other types of seed, try vegetables, fruit etc. Does he have cuttlebone and mineral block as well?


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Do post some pictures up so we can have a look. Generally a cockatiel's beak does not need a trim. My Maxi's beak sometimes needs a trim as it overgrows due to bit of a misalignment of the lower mandible, I've took her to the vets to have it taken down or else clipped it myself but this is after consultation with the vet on how to do it properly (plus last time a different vet made it bleed by cutting too low!!). 

I'm assuming if your bird can eat millet, they can probably eat other small seeds without a problem. When Maxi's beak was very long before a trim, she stopped eating millet.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Did you recently try switching him over to a new food? Maybe he is not used to it yet or he didn't convert to it correctly. I would give him back some of his old food or some more seed if that is the case. And if it's pellets, some cockatiels don't like them and it can take them months, years, or they may never eat them.

I don't think he would need a beak trim, as long as his beak looks normal and the length of his beak is normal too. The normal length of the top beak ends just a little below the bottom jaw part of the beak.
http://www.peteducation.com/images/articles/ill_beaks.gif


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you have a photo of his beak?


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

No, I don't have a photo. In fact, I don't even have a camera. I have an IPAD which I use to take pictures, but I have no clue how to download pics to a website. One thing I didn't mention is, his companion (female tiel) of *24 years*, died in August. I always fed them pellets. It's hard for me to believe that for 24 years, only the female ate the pellets, and all this time he was only eating millet. When I don't put millet in the cage, he eats nothing. That's Y I thought he might need a beak trim. I thought perhaps the pellets were too big. Not sure tho' ... just guessing.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Here is how to download them. 
http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201302

You can also use a free app to wirelessly transfer files. I do that for my phone since computer is a mac and phone is a samsung. They don't really go well together... 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simple-transfer-wireless-photo/id420821506?mt=8

Also found better links for the beak length:
http://s525.photobucket.com/user/Mo...ds/Health Issues/Beak-problems-ILLUS.jpg.html

Normal:
http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc291/xxxSpikexxx/Beak2.jpg


Overgrown/deformed:
http://burgebirdservices.homestead.com/files/cockatielbeaks.jpg

http://www.biseinen.com/shango/fun/pics/pair/pair_overgrown_beak.jpg


----------



## karenabcz (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay. Thanks for the pics! That helps a lot.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

It could be that he's depressed and only eating millet as it may be a comfort food (like some people only eat pasta when they are depressed. The only time I would suggest triming the beak is when it is making it difficult to eat or the bird can't properly close it's beak. Since he is eating millet I wouldn't think it's too long.


----------

